# Posts Missing from Deactivated Accounts



## Deset Gled (Apr 13, 2020)

Today I noticed that all of lowkey13's old posts have disappeared.  Take a look at this thread for reference: Moderation Clarification: Is there a change of policy

I understand that he deactivated his account.  However, my previous understanding was that this would remove his profile, contact info, etc, but would leave the post history intact.  If I'm wrong, and this feature is intended to delete all content, I would suggest the feature be disabled.  There are a lot of old threads with useful info that are going to be really hard to read with posts deleted like this.  If this is unanticipated behavior, I'm hoping the posts can be recovered.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 13, 2020)

The user in question requested that we delete all of his content in accordance with GDPR laws.


----------



## the Jester (Apr 13, 2020)

Morrus said:


> The user in question requested that we delete all of his content in accordance with GDPR laws.




In that case, that's fair and respectful. But what a shame- it's like when ol' Raven Crowking left and deleted all his posts, many of which were really amazing. Bummer.


----------



## Deset Gled (Apr 13, 2020)

Morrus said:


> The user in question requested that we delete all of his content in accordance with GDPR laws.




Huh.  Okay then.  Good to know this isn't standard software behavior.  And props to ENWorld for respecting his wishes.

It's not the first time something like this has happened here, and I suppose it probably won't be the last.  It's always sad to see, though.  It really destroys the record for those of us that care to use it later.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 13, 2020)

As the question has been answered, we don’t need a thread talking about somebody who is no longer here. Thread closed.


----------

